
Make your own mid-2000s themed mashups - anaptfox
http://themagicipod.com/
======
robotmlg
Not really "make your own mashups," more like "explore this extensive list of
pre-made mashups," but very cool nonetheless

~~~
twic
There are 20 tracks on the left, each one seems to be compatible with 5 - 10
of the ones on the right. There would have to be 100-200 pre-made mashups
covering all the combinations, so there must be some sort of systematic method
for mashing up.

Oh; no there isn't [1]:

> Just cranked through em all for two weeks. Thought about automating it but
> it wouldn't sound as good

"When in doubt, use brute force", i guess. That said [2]:

> They're templatized, so phase 2 is to do it programmatically. Everything up
> right now was manual though :)

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/5sgd4k/this_site_let...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/5sgd4k/this_site_lets_you_mash_together_mid2000s_pop/ddh0eco/)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/5sgd4k/this_site_let...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/5sgd4k/this_site_lets_you_mash_together_mid2000s_pop/ddj7qnk/)

~~~
nom
Oh. That's disappointing.

------
throwaway2016a
When I read mid-2000s themed mashup my first thought was how 10 years ago
there were a lot of startups that just took two apps and made them work
together (like Google Maps + Flickr).

It would be cool to drag and drop to make those kind of mashups.

This is nice too, though.

~~~
ing33k
and often using Yahoo! Pipes :)

~~~
throwaway2016a
I remember Yahoo! Pipes. Those were the days.

Lycos uses to have a mashup that just let you make playlists of videos from
various video services and share them with friends.

------
hbosch
Some downright masterpieces to try yourself:

Tipsy vs. Hey There Delilah

X Gon' Give It To Ya vs. Float On

Move Bitch vs. Take Me Out

99 Problems vs. A Thousand Miles

...who am I kidding, all of these are great.

~~~
will_pseudonym
Do yourself a favor and listen to DMX - Reading Rainbow Theme. Great times.

------
Rumudiez
I love the text at the bottom:

> No ads! Instead, please support the ACLU

------
stuaxo
Needs to update the URL bar, so these are shareable.

------
bcraven
This is excellent!

